# Travis Outlaw touched the top of the backboard



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

So I hear he is freakishly athletic.

How is his game coming along. 

Do you have his actual weight currently?

Is he working out?

Whats new with him?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

He touched the back of the backboard.

That's what's new.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> So I hear he is freakishly athletic.


You heard right. He has a 40+ inch vert at 6'9" and a 7'2" wingspan



> How is his game coming along.


According to our Insider (cough Nate cough) His game is improving



> Do you have his actual weight currently?


220 lbs



> Is he working out?


..weights?.....obviously, he's gained 20 lbs since last summer.




> Whats new with him?


We've heard nothing lately....only that Portland protected him from the expantion draft.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

he's listed at 6'9

I remember last year he was taken out of high school from Miss.

Is he still growing. Height in shoes? without?


Would you welcome backcourt help?

Voshon Lenard we have his option @ 1.5 million
one future 1st round?
(we have a couple of extras coming up)


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Hopefully we get to see some of outlaw in summer league. Last year he was over his head but he should be much more ready this year.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> he's listed at 6'9
> 
> I remember last year he was taken out of high school from Miss.
> ...


For Travis?

I woulnd't do it if I were Portland.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> Voshon Lenard we have his option @ 1.5 million
> one future 1st round?
> (we have a couple of extras coming up)


I don't think outlaw is on the block.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

How old is Travis?


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> How old is Travis?


Travis is 19


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I asked and purposed this for a couple of reasons

He was on the block for camby last summer

your backcourt isnt really deep

and the blazers are a team that prides itself on getting to the playoffs year after year.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> Is he still growing. Height in shoes? without?


I recall the 6'9 being in shoes, so he's probably 6'7 1/2. With that 7'2 wingspan he's basically Pippen's dimensions. Our "insider" claims his jumper is coming along to the point he might be able to play some 2 guard as well as forward. I have my fingers crossed that he's right when he talks up his progress in practice. I'd guess we'll get to see for ourselves next year, but I'd be real surprised if it's not in Portland. 

Portland has a few other players very available though... 

STOMP


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> and the blazers are a team that prides itself on getting to the playoffs year after year.


No, the blazers are a team that prides itself on not cussin' or spittin'. Playoffs are something they watch on the TV.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

yea I heard he was a shot blocker

kinda hard to do at the 2 guard spot?

but i suppose its where you play on defense and who you guard


anyways with your backcourt situation and willingness to trade him last summer I kinda wonder seriously as to what kind of a better deal you could get for backcourt help.

You certainly need to add something there. With the draft you could snag a complete bust. Who knows

Lenard is a bargain at 1.5 million. That and a future first. Certainly that would be given due consideration. 

I watched the blazers last year. Especially late in the year they were thin at the 1 and 2.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

yea I heard he was a shot blocker

kinda hard to do at the 2 guard spot?

but i suppose its where you play on defense and who you guard


anyways with your backcourt situation and willingness to trade him last summer I kinda wonder seriously as to what kind of a better deal you could get for backcourt help.

You certainly need to add something there. With the draft you could snag a complete bust. Who knows

Lenard is a bargain at 1.5 million. That and a future first. Certainly that would be given due consideration. 

I watched the blazers last year. Especially late in the year they were thin at the 1 and 2.


----------



## Leroy131 (Mar 11, 2004)

Lenard is a decent enough player, but he doesn't do much for this current edition of the Blazers, at least not when you consider Wes Person is a strong candidate to be brought back this summer. Opinions on Outlaw vary wildly, but I've got to think that had he come out this year after one year of college he'd be at least a fringe lottery pick, maybe better. He showed a lot in the final game and reports that he's a hard worker with a vastly improved jumper are cerainly encouraging, because the raw ability was always a given...


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

If only Portland would PLAY him instead of the worthless scrubs they always sign to play in the stead of their young talent. I have good feelings about Outlaw, he'll defintly make a place for himself in the nba.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> yea I heard he was a shot blocker
> 
> kinda hard to do at the 2 guard spot?
> ...


where did you hear the team was willing to trade him last summer...right after they drafted him?



> You certainly need to add something there. With the draft you could snag a complete bust. Who knows


um...so we should trade someone for the chance at getting a complete bust?

woo!


> Lenard is a bargain at 1.5 million. That and a future first. Certainly that would be given due consideration.
> 
> I watched the blazers last year. Especially late in the year they were thin at the 1 and 2.


this we know. trading for Vashon Lenard doesn't help us.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

The thing that excites me above all, is that when those who are in the know talke about Outlaw, they do not talk so much about his absolutily freakishly athletic body, they talk about haw great of an ouside shooter his is. Once ha matures, (still predicted as 2 years away from solid minutes) he could have all the tools to be a star caliber player. I want to fast foward and see if he is any good.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

if you watcheddraft coverage last year you would remember the trade portland offered denver

of course portland's team has changed since then
and outlaw is a year older.... and he played extremely sparingly
Your well over the cap and in need of backcourt help so I suggested Lenard....the mostest for the leastest.....blue collar player and a future first round pick

your team has some older players 
while denver's core is completely young so I have no problems taking a chance on outlaw
because we are under the cap enough we will sign some other young talent and probably do a trade or 2


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I'd pass on the deal w/o a second of consideration. I'd rather go after Wes Person. And the future pick is worthless. Denver is a team on the rise, so it'll most likely be a mid-late 1st rounder.

To sum it all up for you, no thnx....this deal sucks.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> your team has some older players


And? So? Now we need another one? b\c we sure aren't NBA title contenders, so why add a 31yr old SG to the mix? Is he going to put us over the top? Hardly..... 

I don't mind Lenard, but I sure wouldn't trade a 19yr old prospect for him at this stage of his career AND based on where POR is as a team now. That would be stupid. and the "future" 1st isn't any great consolation, a pick in the twenties? Oh joy!  



> while denver's core is completely young so I have no problems taking a chance on outlaw


I am sure you don't. Doing us a favor are you? No thanks. its a bad deal, I explained the reasons above.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I wouldn't make this trade either if I were Portland, but it's not as bad as all that.

What is wrong with a late first-round pick anyway? Until Travis Outlaw proves anything, he's worth the same late first-round pick you spent on him.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

well from my reading and understanding and watching the draft
this was also confirmed last summer

outlaw was offered
for camby and his high priced remaining contract
keep in mind that camby wasnt worth a whole lot last summer
although he had a impressive mostly injury free year in 03/04

kiki thought about it
then turned it down

as far as the future pick goes....other teams owe us picks 
so it doesnt have the be Denver's first round choice


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

nbanoitall you do know you aint the GM of the Nugg's right? I mean first of all you dont trade somone young for someone fairly old. He did good last year, but that dont mean he is young again, and plus if Maurice could get it through his head that Woods and Outlaw can only get a lot better with PT then we would actually have some pretty damn good young players.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DariusMiles23</b>!
> I mean first of all you dont trade somone young for someone fairly old. He did good last year, but that dont mean he is young again, and plus if Maurice could get it through his head that Woods and Outlaw can only get a lot better with PT then we would actually have some pretty damn good young players.


I just posted what the blazers offered the nuggets last summer
not my fault if you dont like it...as far as my trade idea...it came from the fact that your backcourt was thin..if theyd trade him for an injured center with a big contract last summer....who knows what theyd trade him for if that player could help their team next year


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I've spent a small amount of time with Outlaw... he seems like a GREAT guy with a good head on his shoulders. I hope the best for him! But friends in the media that have seen him play in practice during this past season many times say he is a "long, long way from being a contributer in the NBA"... I hope their wrong!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I think the CBA teams should be a better traing ground for players like Travis...teams should be allowed to designate a player or two to the CBA so they can develop their games...Of course this would probably be optional.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> I think the CBA teams should be a better traing ground for players like Travis...teams should be allowed to designate a player or two to the CBA so they can develop their games...Of course this would probably be optional.


I think that would be a great idea... similiar to MLB's minor league system.


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

each nba team should have one farm team

in the smaller cities 
not like the huge systems of major league baseball


like say Chicago
should have the Des Moines Bulls

the bucks

Green Bay Does
now thats funny

but seriously

you have an NBA roster of 12

no 13-15 IR

instead of 13-15 you have 13-24

the farm team has 12 players and they dont count against your cap.

the rule though is

all minor league players make the league min or a rookie contract


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> 
> I just posted what the blazers offered the nuggets last summer
> not my fault if you dont like it...


rumors are not necessarily reality. I'd believe a quoted Nash or Kiki, anything else is suspect at best.

STOMP


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> well from my reading and understanding and watching the draft
> this was also confirmed last summer
> 
> ...


maybe Outlaw was thrown in in addition to another player, because we couldn't have traded Outlaw alone for Camby.



> kiki thought about it
> then turned it down
> 
> as far as the future pick goes....other teams owe us picks
> so it doesnt have the be Denver's first round choice


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Give it up already. That rumor was b4 we even drafted Travis Outlaw. They quickly went away after we brought Travis to Portland. We dont' want/need your trade.


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

if your bored watch espn's darft coverage of last year sometime

this was discussed...and cited before the draft begun

the deal was camby
for outlaw

i myself wasnt sure how that was possible salary wise

but there wasnt any other names mentioned.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketman04</b>!
> if your bored watch espn's darft coverage of last year sometime
> 
> this was discussed...and cited before the draft begun
> ...


it couldn't just be Outlaw for Camby. Cap reasons and all. Who was the other guy in Portlands end of the trade?

Because obviously, it's not like this rumored trade w/Portland and Outlaw means jack diddily now.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Last summer I thought I'd buy a Motor Home....This Summer I'm thinking boat....

Last summer is totally irrelevant. 

If Portland were knocking at the door of the Title and Leonard was the final ingrediant, then I say yes a deal like that makes sense, but considering they were only knocking at the door of the playoffs, it's a bad move.

Let's put this a bit in perspective.

A few years ago Toronto had McGrady and Carter. They decided Carter was more important to the team and let McGrady walk. 1 year later I think their decision would have been totally different.

Moral of story: Last summers news was last summers news.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

NO NO NO it was NOT Camby for Outlaw. It was Camby for the 23rd pick. That was the rumoured deal. If I recall correctly, Sabonis' expiring deal was included as well.




> as far as the future pick goes....other teams owe us picks


Explain.....

What "other" teams picks does DEN have? and what are the restrictions (protections?) on those picks. That COULD make a difference.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

yea thats it....it was sabonis...i couldnt think of it...because i was kinda right....we werent going to really get anyone

anyways his contract was to come off this summer...and we could have had outlaw with that

it was for the pick...but the blazers had guaranteed outlaw would be picked...and denver would have selected him as well if they did the trade

point is....kiki declined it
and Outlaw played sparingly all year

thats the only reason I brought it up


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Plus, when the deal was "offered" it ws by Bob Whitsitt. Why you brought it up is anyones guess, because it is sooo irrelevant. Did you read anything about the deal after the draft?.....nope. I watched closely so i know. It wasn't even brought up once.


----------

